# EO's that dont hold up in CP



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

any other eo's besides vanilla that dont hold up in cp?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Mar 23, 2012)

Not being rude here but maybe start with a search of the forums.  I know this has been discussed many, many times on the boards.  There's a ton of good info here if you don't mind making a little effort to seek it out in a search first then if you still have questions that weren't answered post away


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

no worries, i didnt take it as rude.  I have searched a bunch and cant seem to find any that are consistent.  what i have found about eo's is mostly what works well and that is generally the same bunch wherever its listed.  

I just thought id ask so i dont end up wasting a whole bottle again.  im rather disgusted.  these plants are far too precious to be dumping a whole bottle of an eo into something for to get nothing out of it.  i jsut dont want to do the same thing again if anyone has any that they know not to hold up. 

so for whatever its worth, and maybe it will help someone else... vanilla-and maybe it was a bad batch that i got-did not stick at all even before it solidified.  70/30 oilive/coconut.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 23, 2012)

Vanilla absolute?  Because there is no vanilla EO.  Even vanilla FOs IME, don't hold up very well in soap.  If you want great scent try FO's.  There isn't a single EO that I've tried that I would recommend.  They just don't hang out long term in soap.  They might smell good and strong for the first couple months and some like May Chang a lot longer than that but for the most part they're disappointing and expensive too.


----------



## Fragola (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting link, you may want to save the table:

http://roberttisserand.com/2011/06/esse ... evin-dunn/


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2012)

I have had good luck with EOs sticking in soap.  

Citrus will tend to fade unless you use folded citrus (5x, 10x) and anchor them with a base note like patchouli and/or litsea cubeba.

Some people say that cornstarch, clay, or ground citrus peel helps anchor EOs.

The scent is more likely to hold if you don't gel your soap.

I have EO-scented soaps that have held up well for a year.  They're unlikely to have much left by two years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I understand your frustration with the vanilla Eo.  I had used some in a batch of HP and couldn't smell a thing when the log was cut.  I eneded up having to rebatch it b/c of molding it not hot enough.  I used a vanilla bean paste when rebatching and it was very fragrant and still smells of vanilla now that I have pulled the new log out of the mold.  The vanilla bean past is kind of high, I think.  It cost 11 bucks and I used half of it in a 3lb batch.


----------

